# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  نيسان تطرح أولى سياراتها الكهربائية

## Bashar qasaimeh

[imgl]http://galileosm.galileosolutions.net/galileosm/accountsfiles/638/news_AFBC2FCC-5E09-40DB-B706-FE653BEEC96D.jpg[/imgl]


تعتزم شركة نيسان طرح أولى سياراتها الكهربائية في الأسواق العام المقبل. وذكرت الشركة في مقرها الأوروبي بمدينة رولا الواقعة في غرب سويسرا أن الطراز المدمج لن يشتمل على تعديلات تنفذها في العادة الشركات المنافسة، لكن هذا الطراز تم تصميمه للتشغيل بالكهرباء. وسوف يكون في حجم مماثل للسيارة غولف من فولكس فاغن أو السيارة رينو ميغان ، حيث توفر السيارة الهاتش باك خمسة مقاعد للركاب بالإضافة إلى صندوق للأمتعة، كما أنها تتمتع بمعدلات أداء مقاربة للسيارات المدمجة التي يتم تشغيلها بالطرق التقليدية.

وتتسارع السيارة من الثبات لتصل إلى سرعة 100 كم/ساعة في غضون من عشرة إلى 12 ثانية. وتكفي بطاريات أيونات الليثيوم لقطع مسافة تقدر بحوالي 160 كم وتبلغ السرعة القصوى لهذه السيارة 140 كم/ساعة.

أما بالنسبة لأسعار هذه السيارة فلم تعلن نيسان أي معلومات حولها حتى الآن، إلا أن السيد سيمون توماس مدير التسويق في أوروبا قد صرح بأن الشركة اليابانية تريد على الأقل طرح السيارة بدون البطارية باهظة التكاليف على المدى المتوسط لتكون على نفس مستوى سيارة الديزل. كما تخطط شركة نيسان على المدى المتوسط لتصنيع أسطول من السيارات الكهربائية ولذلك سوف تقوم كل عام بطرح سيارة جديدة تعمل بالكهرباء في الأسواق.

وإلى أن يتم الانتهاء من تجهيزات السيارات القياسية فإن الشركة اليابانية تجري اختبارات على سيارة نيسان كوبيه مطورة من الجيل الأول. ويقوم محرك هذه السيارة بإنتاج قدرة تبلغ 81 كيلو واط/109 حصان. ونتيجة لوجود بطارية ثقيلة يبلغ وزنها 250 كيلوجراما فإن النموذج الأولي لهذه السيارة سوف يأتي بزيادة في الوزن تقدر بحوالي 150 كيلوجراما.

وعلاوة على ذلك ترغب نيسان في تركيب بطاريات أيونات الليثيوم في سياراتها الكهربائية، بل إنها تنتهج أيضا مع رينو شريكتها في التحالف استراتيجية شحن خاصة. ففي حين تقضي المنافسة باستعمال المقابس الكهربائية ومحطات الشحن السريع، فإن الشركاء يعملون مع اتحاد شركات "Better Place" على إمكانية تغيير البطاريات. ففي أقل من ثلاث دقائق سوف يتم تغيير مجموعة البطاريات في محطات خاصة لتزود بالطاقة الكهربائية. وبذلك يمكن "تزويد" السيارات الكهربائية بالطاقة بسرعة مثل سيارات البنزين.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

وتتسارع السيارة من الثبات لتصل إلى سرعة 100 كم/ساعة في غضون من عشرة إلى 12 ثانية. وتكفي بطاريات أيونات الليثيوم لقطع مسافة تقدر بحوالي 160 كم وتبلغ السرعة القصوى لهذه السيارة 140 كم/ساعة.

يسلموا يا بشار الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center]يسلموا مستر بشار
[/align]

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

منورين

----------


## ابو عوده

والله انا خايف لو اشترينا هاي السياره ترتفع الكهربا وتصير اغلى من البنزين

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

بجوز  :Db465236ff: 

مشكور

----------


## تيتو

شكراً مش مستر و بتوقع باش مهندس

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

نورت

----------


## منيرة الظلام

نورت

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

النور نورك

----------


## المالك الحزين

شكرا بشار على المعلومات الحلوة

----------

